# 2013 model details



## mikebeaches

Highbridge Caravans website now has 17 x 2013 model Chausson motorhome details listed, including 9 of which are fully illustrated.

The 2013 Chausson Suite Maxi with the massive new side-opening door looks interesting:

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=712

(scroll down the page in the link to see all the 2013 model details)

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk...iceMin=0&priceMax=500000&stockType=newAndUsed


----------

